# What's The Best Linux Distro To Use For A Old Computer?



## Rshake20 (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been using Xubuntu and Damn Small Linux for a few weeks now on my Windows XP computer. I would like to use Puppy Linux on my other computer.It has 128 mb of ram and a 20 GB hard drive. Should I just download Luit and Puppy Linux or should I try something else?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Rshake20 said:


> I've been using Xubuntu and Damn Small Linux for a few weeks now on my Windows XP computer. I would like to use Puppy Linux on my other computer.It has 128 mb of ram and a 20 GB hard drive. Should I just download Luit and Puppy Linux or should I try something else?


Puppy or Vector Linux would be my choice.


----------



## meox (Jan 20, 2008)

Honestly i like ubuntu... and it runs smoothly on old Pc's like mine but if you wanna small one go with DSL


----------



## Rshake20 (Sep 20, 2007)

I like using Luit Linux.It's fun and it works on my old computer.I just hope that DSL and Luit Linux work well if my Aunt gives me her old Windows 98 laptop.


----------

